

 Yuri's Night tonight [LONDON] - gaius
http://wiki.hackspace.org.uk/wiki/Events/Yuri%27s_Night

======
gaius
Anyone going to this? I'll be the one wearing an Oracle baseball cap.

~~~
russss
Yep (I'm organising it!)

